

Say hello to asiqo, the missing link in advertising and e-commerce - lorandm
http://asiqo.com/

======
lorandm
We believe that people should be able to buy what they want, when they want.
And more often than not, that happens when we watch TV, see a billboard on the
street or an ad in a magazine. So we made an app that can help us do just
that.

We're now looking for brands and retailers from the EU and US to help us test
it. Brands will know how their offline ads are performing in real time.

